# UberEats Car insurance



## NEDriver1

Hi

I am 19 years old and looking for an insurer to allow me to do UberEats. I have a lot of downtime at the moment on evenings/weekends, and enjoy driving, so thought it would be practical to do this.

I am covered for Social, Domestic, and Business Use on my insurance policy through More Than however they have a clause which does not allow delivery for reward so Uber has rejected this.

I know Zego is an option, but you need to be over 21 years old.

Just wondering if anyone has any experience or suggestions on how to get insured so I can do this legitimately?


----------



## BigJohn

My understanding is that most if not all full commercial insurance writers will not issue an individual policy to some one under 21 or with less than x amount of years of being licensed.

Doing deliveries (as opposed to rideshare) and having the correct insurance coverage is an area no one is talking about.

Are you saying you uploaded your proof of insurance to your Uber account and Uber rejected it?


----------



## NEDriver1

BigJohn said:


> My understanding is that most if not all full commercial insurance writers will not issue an individual policy to some one under 21 or with less than x amount of years of being licensed.
> 
> Doing deliveries (as opposed to rideshare) and having the correct insurance coverage is an area no one is talking about.
> 
> Are you saying you uploaded your proof of insurance to your Uber account and Uber rejected it?


Hi John,

I have uploaded my insurance certificate to Uber and they advised I do not have the sufficient car insurance to do UberEats. I have spoken to my insurer, and they don't really know what day it is. Even though when taking out the policy, I specifically stated I'd be doing 2k per year business miles.

My insurance has this written on the certificate:
"Class of Use: Use for social, domestic and pleasure purposes including personal business use.
Exclusions:Use for hiring, racing competitions, rallies or trials, commercial travel or in connection with the motor trade. Use to secure
the release of a motor car, not otherwise specifically the subject of insurance by this policy, which has been seized by, or
on behalf of, any government or public authority"


----------



## BigJohn

NEDriver1 said:


> I have uploaded my insurance certificate to Uber and they advised I do not have the sufficient car insurance to do UberEats.
> Even though when taking out the policy, I specifically stated I'd be doing 2k per year business miles.QUOTE]
> 
> 1) Contact Uber and ask for a clear explanation of what they mean by "not have sufficient car insurance"
> 2) What are your policy limits? If they are bare minimum, that could be the issue.
> 3) What state are you in?
> 4) This would be the absolute first time I am hearing that Uber reject an insurance for not including proper coverage for rideshare, but if it is true, that is the best thing they have done and will get rid of 90% of the ants.


----------



## NEDriver1

1) Contact Uber and ask for a clear explanation of what they mean by "not have sufficient car insurance" *They had literally just specified this, this was 6 months ago. I have re-applied now and also tempted to visit the local green light hub tomorrow but they are only open 3 hours.*
2) What are your policy limits? If they are bare minimum, that could be the issue. *Fully Comprehensive insurance*
3) What state are you in? *Not US, UK.*
4) This would be the absolute first time I am hearing that Uber reject an insurance for not including proper coverage for rideshare, but if it is true, that is the best thing they have done and will get rid of 90% of the ants. *I fully agree, only people of a decent quality should be able to drive for Uber. I know the requirements round here are not very high at all.*


----------



## BigJohn

UK? I will step aside now. Laws and insurance is probably a lot different there.


----------



## BoxDelivery

It is very very difficult to get insurance for UberEats in the UK. I've been doing it with a bike but tried to get car insurance very recently. Basically it is virtually impossible to do. Zego will reject you if there is any one thing on your application that they don't like (age, previous claims - even if they were a few years ago and you have an otherwise clean record). They are very, very (excessively picky). You could try an annual policy, but they are roughly 5-6 times the cost of regular insurance and frankly, after you factor in the cost, the job ceases to be worth doing.


----------



## Cris123

BoxDelivery said:


> It is very very difficult to get insurance for UberEats in the UK. I've been doing it with a bike but tried to get car insurance very recently. Basically it is virtually impossible to do. Zego will reject you if there is any one thing on your application that they don't like (age, previous claims - even if they were a few years ago and you have an otherwise clean record). They are very, very (excessively picky). You could try an annual policy, but they are roughly 5-6 times the cost of regular insurance and frankly, after you factor in the cost, the job ceases to be worth doing.


Hi they are refusing my motor insurance too. I have SDP insurance + zego insurance for uber which I used almost a month with no problem but now they not accepting any of these documents. Any solution?



NEDriver1 said:


> 1) Contact Uber and ask for a clear explanation of what they mean by "not have sufficient car insurance" *They had literally just specified this, this was 6 months ago. I have re-applied now and also tempted to visit the local green light hub tomorrow but they are only open 3 hours.*
> 2) What are your policy limits? If they are bare minimum, that could be the issue. *Fully Comprehensive insurance*
> 3) What state are you in? *Not US, UK.*
> 4) This would be the absolute first time I am hearing that Uber reject an insurance for not including proper coverage for rideshare, but if it is true, that is the best thing they have done and will get rid of 90% of the ants. *I fully agree, only people of a decent quality should be able to drive for Uber. I know the requirements round here are not very high at all.*


Did you visit greenlight hub? Your insurance sorted? Kindly confirm as I am going through the same issue


----------



## bobby747

Essentially you are a pizza driver. Who wants to include food delivery for free. Your insurance costs are to high to do low paying eats. Do local family pizza delivery. With eats even if approval. You are breaking the insurance rules..


----------



## jeanocelot

The 18 year old male is the most disposable demographic in society. Extraordinarily high car insurance rates, and chicks under 18 suddenly become jailbait.


----------



## ANT 7

In my market it is 25 years of age for commercial coverage FWIW as a data point.


----------

